
How Java 10 Will Change the Way You Code - petercooper
https://blog.takipi.com/how-java-10-will-change-the-way-you-code/
======
s4vi0r
Why'd they ignore the top survey result, var AND val? It was by far the most
popular choice, and it saves you from writing final over and over again, which
would hopefully help to encourage better code style/practice for Java
developers.

~~~
oweiler
Because final on local variables is pretty much useless and var and val looks
too similar.

